# Building a fly rod



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Any of you guys have any pointers for building a fly rod? I think I'm about to order a 10 or 12 wt Temple Fork blank to build for tossing big flies to tarpon and kings from the ketty this summer. TFO offers some "kits" with cork, seat, guides, etc. Anyone ever use those, or should I order my own specific components?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The advantage of using a kit to make a rod, especially the first one of a kind, is that the proper components have already been selected by the dealer.



Temple Fork has a good reputation and I wouldn't be hesitant from buying a kit from them. JMHO C2


----------

